# Animal Crossing Mobile Nintendo Direct Announcement



## Justin

*Official Japanese announcement:*
https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/922448789742542855
https://twitter.com/Nintendo/status/922432707635822592

*Basic details:*
October 24th at 8PM Pacific / 11PM Eastern, focused on Animal Crossing for mobile, no Switch / 3DS news included, 15 minutes long

*Full story over at TBT's sister site Animal Crossing World, cough plug here cough:* http://animalcrossingworld.com/2017...-nintendo-direct-coming-tuesday-october-24th/


----------



## Blue Cup

> It's set to be around 15 minutes in playtime and is at noon Tokyo time on 25th October - that'll be 8pm Pacific / 11pm Eastern on 24th October, and 4am UK / 5am CEST on 25th October in Europe.



http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ll_set_for_a_nintendo_direct_reveal_this_week

It'd be cool if they slipped a "Animal Crossing coming to Switch" snippet into it, but I don't expect it.


----------



## Justin

Blue Cup said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ll_set_for_a_nintendo_direct_reveal_this_week
> 
> It'd be cool if they slipped a "Animal Crossing coming to Switch" snippet into it, but I don't expect it.



The announcement page actually has a bit that basically says Nintendo Switch or Nintendo 3DS is not included. -


----------



## dedenne

Oooh exciting.
Seriously? 4am UK??!!!


----------



## Garrett

Nice. The Fire Emblem mobile game direct earlier in the year had some surprises so here's hoping.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

*AC Mobile Direct!*

Nintendo has announced that they're having a direct on the new Animal Crossing mobile game!

What do you hope to see in this direct?

I'm honestly not sure what to expext, so I'm open to anything. I would love to see a return in the N logo furniture piece though.


----------



## Venn

I just hope its good and fun and worthwhile.


----------



## Flare

Finally lol. Maybe (and hopefully) they'll slip a Switch AC announcement or something in there too.


----------



## Mary

Flare said:


> Finally lol. Maybe (and hopefully) they'll slip a Switch AC announcement or something in there too.



It explicitly says they won’t.


----------



## HHoney

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nintendo has announced that they're having a direct on the new Animal Crossing mobile game!
> View attachment 210068
> What do you hope to see in this direct?
> 
> I'm honestly not sure what to expext, so I'm open to anything. I would love to see a return in the N logo furniture piece though.



I?ve been playing AC GC and I hope they bring back the N too! And other furniture items from all the games!

This is exciting - I?m hopeful - I have ideas for what the game will be - but Nintendo always has a way of surprising us somehow


----------



## Blue Cup

Really hoping it's a town builder type game with Animal Crossing qualities like seasonal events and what not. I really need something else to play other than the My Little Pony game.



Justin said:


> The announcement page actually has a bit that basically says Nintendo Switch or Nintendo 3DS is not included. -



Well yeah, hence the "It'd be cool *if*" and "I don't expect it".


----------



## Thair

Since the game is going to be free I hope it won't rely too heavily on in-game purchases with real money. Either way though, I'm excited! I don't expect as much content as New Leaf but I hope it'll be better than the Wii U "game" we got.


----------



## Amilee

im not super excited for this, the direct is like 8am in my country so i wont see it live, my phone will probably not be good enough for it and mobile games are not really my thing... i play them for a week and then i just stop. most of the time its no use to play them without buying stuff with real money... buuuut we'll see


----------



## Warrior

If this is a mainline game I'll be so upset. This needs to be some tiny, inconsequential game. 

Animal crossing will not work on mobile, it needs to come to switch -__-


----------



## Cascade

can't wait for this one.


----------



## Blue Cup

Warrior said:


> If this is a mainline game I'll be so upset. This needs to be some tiny, inconsequential game.
> 
> Animal crossing will not work on mobile, it needs to come to switch -__-



On the contrary, mobile would be perfect for this type of game. But it's definitely not where I want it, my phone is a tool, not a gaming device. 

If Mario Run and Fire Emblem Warriors is anything to go by, this will be a game that uses the essence of Animal Crossing over top a run-of-the-mill Freemium game, like say any sort of town builder you can find on the app store.


----------



## CaramelCookie

My tablet (which I have exclusively for games ;v; ) is ready and waiting >v<


----------



## Mars Adept

Finally. This app was supposed to release a year ago. Who knows what it'll be like? Maybe it will be good!

... or maybe it'll be another amiibo Festival...


----------



## xiaonu

I really hope its good! Considering the long wait time for a new AC title and the mobile game's announcement, its about time we get insight on to what it is about. I'll be extremely disappointed if its a town builder where you set a building down for an hour, come back and repeat.. Or a candy crush / amiibo festival clone.


----------



## 50m4ra

Really hope it's not a "Freeminum" game and a "pay 5 dollars you get the game there you go now you coullllld spend 10000000000 dollars for bells it's not needed to play"

Tho it's most likely a f2p... Hopefully its good like Fe heroes!.... Then it's just a puzzle league ac - switch tie in ( with a switch compadable update being announced later )


----------



## dizzy bone

I'm not super big on mobile games, but if it's Animal Crossing I'll always give it a shot! I just got a phone upgrade so I'm excited for it! I can't even begin to imagine what it would be about though. I don't think it will have the capacity of a town building game like what we're used to, but in my heart I would want something like that. :'D I'm pretty sure there will be in-game purchases, because what mobile game doesn't. Ugh lol


----------



## Amilee

Blue Cup said:


> On the contrary, mobile would be perfect for this type of game. But it's definitely not where I want it, my phone is a tool, not a gaming device.
> 
> If Mario Run and Fire Emblem Warriors is anything to go by, this will be a game that uses the essence of Animal Crossing over top a run-of-the-mill Freemium game, like say any sort of town builder you can find on the app store.



*fire emblem heroes :^) but yes i bet it will be like that


----------



## Whisboi

I really hope it has the feel of Happy Home Designer- clearly a side game with a bit of a repetitive nature, but highly customizable and non-linear in a way that has always made this series special! I think it'd be cool if they somehow integrated a connection with New Leaf, too, but I know that would be asking too much.


----------



## Haydenv019

Hey, gives me something else to do besides playing random mobile games, listening to music, and browsing the forums! (As if I already dont have my 3DS with me...)


----------



## Blue Cup

Amilee said:


> *fire emblem heroes :^) but yes i bet it will be like that



Ooops, yeah, that. I guess it's obvious what's on my mind right now, eh?


----------



## namiieco

Nice! I wonder how they're going to get money out of us.


----------



## Sweetley

Now I'm really curious how this game will be, even if I'm not interested in mobile games at all 
to be honest. I don't know if I can watch it live, as the direct will be at 8am on that day in my 
country.


----------



## splendidsplendoras

GET HYPED!


----------



## Barbara

Can any European tell me whether it's 5 am or 8 am CEST? The European sources are saying 8 am, but timezone conversion tells me it's 5 am.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://twitter.com/AC_Isabelle/status/922447736967974914


----------



## mitfy

HELL YEAH!

they announced this so long ago w/ like no information on it i didn't even know if it was still a thing or not. glad to hear this! i was quite surprised to suddenly see this subform.

i'm kind of confused as to where we watch it though..?


----------



## Twisterheart

Finally! I was starting to wonder when they'd make an announcement about this. I've been waiting a while, so I hope it is a good game.


----------



## Lanstar

I have a great fear that they'll just talk about the mobile game, then leave us in the dark about the Switch game for months to come. >.>

My opinion, though: Animal Crossing + Intrusive Mircotransactions like in many mobile games will not mix well. If there is a case where Bells become tied to real money, or important items are permanently tied to cash, I'll refuse to play the game. I say this as a heavy Pokemon Shuffle player, and who has played nearly every 3DS freemium game - all without paying a single cent in them: The tying to payments makes these games feel anything but relaxing to play, and that is the greatest charm of Animal Crossing itself.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its about time they did this. They did say no new 3DS/Switch info, but I hope there will be an Animal Crossing Switch announced with this direct. You know, to fit with the theme.


----------



## Jake

Warrior said:


> If this is a mainline game I'll be so upset. This needs to be some tiny, inconsequential game.
> 
> Animal crossing will not work on mobile, it needs to come to switch -__-



They're not going to put a mainline game on mobile.


----------



## Aquari

Oh my lord, finally. Even if it looks and plays like garbage, i'll take what I can get honestly!


----------



## himeki

Jake said:


> They're not going to put a mainline game on mobile.



how can you be sure though? console games arent as popular nowdays and most people have a good mobile phone that can run some quite good games. they could make a mainline mobile and a mainline console too.

i hope its kinda like a townbuilder, but you can still interact with characters and do minigames and stuff! i would LOVE it to be a simpler version of a mainline game (a couple of villagers, nooks sells Everything and ur not the mayor or anything) but im just praying its not another amiibo festival lmfao


----------



## You got mail!

It's good that we're finally getting info about this after probably a year of no info since the announcement. If it looks interesting to me then I'll try it.


----------



## Justin

himeki said:


> how can you be sure though? console games arent as popular nowdays and most people have a good mobile phone that can run some quite good games. they could make a mainline mobile and a mainline console too.
> 
> i hope its kinda like a townbuilder, but you can still interact with characters and do minigames and stuff! i would LOVE it to be a simpler version of a mainline game (a couple of villagers, nooks sells Everything and ur not the mayor or anything) but im just praying its not another amiibo festival lmfao



Well, the stated goal of Nintendo's mobile initiative is to ultimately promote and supplement their dedicated gaming systems, not replace them. So I assume it wouldn't be _too much_ like a "mainline" game.

I guess if anything though it depends on someone's definition of what qualifies as a "mainline" game.


----------



## GreatUsername

I smell another amiibo festival


----------



## Strawberryllama

Ah man I can't watch it... it's too late for me. I don't really like mobile games, but I'll take any AC I can get.


----------



## Mariah

I just want to play Puzzle League on my phone. Or Desert Island Escape.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I hope the game supports iPhone SE lol.. I have iOS 11 but soon it'll be outdated and they'll stop sending out updates for it because it won't be able to support it


----------



## piercedhorizon

I'm so excited. I loved when they did the update for new leaf one. I could watch that direct all day. I hope they do it in the same style. I wonder if it will be like a take on Pokemon go where you have to walk & collect the bugs & stuff.


----------



## Skyzeri

Everyone here probably shares some of these sentiments:
We are so desperate for any Animal Crossing material, so we are thankful for the app. However, we have waited through the entire lifespan of the WiiU for a console Animal Crossing release, yet they keep churning out spin offs. We are slightly impatient and disappointed.


----------



## Benz

Skyzeri said:


> Everyone here probably shares some of these sentiments:
> We are so desperate for any Animal Crossing material, so we are thankful for the app. However, we have waited through the entire lifespan of the WiiU for a console Animal Crossing release, yet they keep churning out spin offs. We are slightly impatient and disappointed.



I have a iphone 7.. i hope there is a way to save all your data and move it to a new phone..as i get iphone 8 soon.. srry english is not my first laungaue lol.


----------



## Blue Cup

I honestly hope it's a town builder-type game now the more I think about it. Animal Crossing-like features could easily be incorporated into something like that. I'm saying things like seasonal specific events and bugs/fish.

For example: Say it's the evening of September 1st. You're doing your daily check up on your town, completing tasks for villagers, tapping trees for fruit to sell when you suddenly hear the chirping of a cricket. That's when you pinch your screen to zoom out on your town until you locate the cricket, then you tap on it to catch it.


----------



## namiieco

i hope they be working hard on a new animal crossing 
the longer we wait... the better it gets?


----------



## Benz

Blue Cup said:


> I honestly hope it's a town builder-type game now the more I think about it. Animal Crossing-like features could easily be incorporated into something like that. I'm saying things like seasonal specific events and bugs/fish.
> 
> For example: Say it's the evening of September 1st. You're doing your daily check up on your town, completing tasks for villagers, tapping trees for fruit to sell when you suddenly hear the chirping of a cricket. That's when you pinch your screen to zoom out on your town until you locate the cricket, then you tap on it to catch it.



i just want it to be a real ac game..like..walk around catch bugs do tasks etc..


----------



## Blue Cup

And that will be for the Switch. Nintendo has stated numerous times that their mobile games are there to promote the actual flagship releases, and thus far they have stuck to their guns. Whatever this is, it will merely capture the essence of Animal Crossing, like Mario Run and Fire Emblem Heroes did. It won't be a straight up AC game.


----------



## 50m4ra

Blue Cup said:


> And that will be for the Switch. Nintendo has stated numerous times that their mobile games are there to promote the actual flagship releases, and thus far they have stuck to their guns. Whatever this is, it will merely capture the essence of Animal Crossing, like Mario Run and Fire Emblem Heroes did. It won't be a straight up AC game.


Yes. That's exactly how I think it will be! Probably in the detect it will be like  sorta like a chibi ac ( like fe-h / Mario run ) and _Later _they'll say "hey everyone AC SWITCH IS HAPPENING BOOOOOOOOOI ahem* and besides it's stand alone amazingness... We'll be releasing a update to make ac mobile compadable with the switch *&#55357;&#56467; &#55357;&#56467; &#55357;&#56467;*"


----------



## 50m4ra

So close to the direct! 8 more hours!


----------



## 50m4ra

4 more hours! Wooo!


----------



## Mary30

Great to hear that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cascade

I'm pretty sure the game  will be Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival in mobile xD


----------



## Vizionari

ahhh finally some news on it!!!


----------



## 50m4ra

1 : 50 minutes! So close! ( Now how do I watch live? )


----------



## Mary30

I’m waiting here, but it says 2 hrs https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLHh5-Gdv4
Is it available for people outside Japan?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Mary30 said:


> I’m waiting here, but it says 2 hrs https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLHh5-Gdv4
> Is it available for people outside Japan?



73 minutes to go here~ and yes, it should be, or you'd see a black screen saying it's not available in your country instead of the green image, I believe.


----------



## Justin

Mary30 said:


> I’m waiting here, but it says 2 hrs https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLHh5-Gdv4
> Is it available for people outside Japan?





CaramelCookie said:


> 73 minutes to go here~ and yes, it should be, or you'd see a black screen saying it's not available in your country instead of the green image, I believe.



Yes, the English stream is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bowLE5PHLw0


----------



## Blue Cup

Here you go.

Edit: Beaten


----------



## Aquari

Hype! I cant wait


----------



## Mary30

CaramelCookie said:


> 73 minutes to go here~ and yes, it should be, or you'd see a black screen saying it's not available in your country instead of the green image, I believe.


40 minutes now! Yeah, I think so too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Yes, the English stream is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bowLE5PHLw0


Thank you!


----------



## 50m4ra

27 minutes!


----------



## Haydenv019

15 over here. Get ready for a wave of excitement!!!
Or disappointment


----------



## 50m4ra

12!


----------



## kayleee

Soon


----------



## CaramelCookie

IT BEGAN!!!


----------



## BigMikey

Pocket Camp.

Just as I thought. Complete and utter garbage.


----------



## kayleee

BigMikey said:


> Pocket Camp.
> 
> Just as I thought. Complete and utter garbage.



Get your negativity away from me


----------



## cosmylk

ahhh the music and sounds are so nostalgic


----------



## BigMikey

kayleee said:


> Get your negativity away from me



Oh get lost.

Have fun with all the in game purchasing.


----------



## kayleee

BigMikey said:


> Oh get lost
> 
> Have fun with all the in game purchase BS
> .



As an adult with a job I sure will LOL


----------



## Aquari

Ahhh new features and a few new characters, how refreshing! A year of waiting well spent!


----------



## Sundance99

Yep, definitely will be playing this game!


----------



## JCnator

So, Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp is basically a compact and very mobile-friendly version of the core Animal Crossing experience we've come to love. Interesting. I might give it a shot if my ol' iPhone 4S can even support this app.


----------



## Mariah

My extremely low expectations were exceeded greatly.


----------



## 50m4ra

This. Looks. Amazing! I came in late ( irl stuff ) now I'm hurrying on how I can watch the rest from my Wii u!


----------



## nammie

wow I had 0 expectations (was honestly expecting puzzle league or something lol) and I was really really pleasantly surprised lol i will def be picking this up


----------



## Barbara

I woke up at 5:00 am to see this Direct. Now it's 40 minutes later and I've seen it and looked around the forums for a little bit, it's time for me to go back to sleep. Good night all!


----------



## Saylor

It looks really cute! I had almost no expectations going in but I'm very much looking forward to this.


----------



## Silversea

It's ok. Not the AC experience I was looking for, but ok. I'll play it.


----------



## Vizionari

so hyped for this game! will definitely be downloading ^^


----------



## DJStarstryker

I predict that the limited time event furniture will be expensive enough materials/bells/tickets-wise that it would be pretty much impossible to collect it all before the deadline without either 1) saving up materials/bells/tickets way ahead of time or 2) paying real money.


----------



## Farobi

Not available in my country


----------



## watercolorwish

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THIS IS PERFECT I WAS ALREADY GETTING A NEW IPHONE FOR MY BDAY NOW I HAVE AN AC GAME TO GO WITH IT

fr it looks fun af just sucky we cant wifi with people


----------



## Mars Adept

It looks alright. I like how you can catch bugs, buy items, etc.. The artstyle also looks very nice, almost like something out of City Folk. I would still prefer a real Animal Crossing game for the Switch, though. This mobile game is a big improvement over Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival, but NOT worth a year and a half wait.


----------



## desolato

I'm already addicted.. terrible timing considering my studies help


----------



## Capeet

Lol. I was so excited for this but woke up to find out that neither my iPad nor phone will be supported.


----------



## Alienfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It looks alright. I like how you can catch bugs, buy items, etc.. The artstyle also looks very nice, almost like something out of City Folk. I would still prefer a real Animal Crossing game for the Switch, though. This mobile game is a big improvement over Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival, but NOT worth a year and a half wait.



Yeah I love the old-school art and the fact they just HAD TO MAKE IT MICROTRANSACTION LOL made me a bit salty like yeah haven't done a proper series game in like.. 4 years now, 5 if you count japan?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Not available in my country



VPN dude lol


----------



## HHoney

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp is basically a compact and very mobile-friendly version of the core Animal Crossing experience we've come to love. Interesting. I might give it a shot if my ol' iPhone 4S can even support this app.



From what I read it will not work on 4S or 5C or earlier iPhone models


----------



## Biyaya

HHoney said:


> From what I read it will not work on 4S or 5C or earlier iPhone models



Where did you read this? and did it mention what the earliest android model that can handle the game is?

Edit: Found it! I just needed to dig quite shallowly to find it. ><;


----------



## Mars Adept

Sheila said:


> Yeah I love the old-school art and the fact they just HAD TO MAKE IT MICROTRANSACTION LOL made me a bit salty like yeah haven't done a proper series game in like.. 4 years now, 5 if you count japan?



Yeah, I'm upset that we still have no announcement of a new proper Animal Crossing game, even though it's been 5 years since New Leaf.

I won't be getting the mobile game anyway, since I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## Garrett

I've been clearing out unused apps on my phone in anticipation. Poor Miitomo didn't make the cut.


----------



## p e p p e r

It looks great!  Can't wait to play it


----------



## JSS

Looks cute, I'm curious to try it but I need Dizzy and my other favs to be in this if it will expect me to invest time.


----------



## p e p p e r

fml, by the time i set up an apple id for australia app shop yesterday they already pulled it


----------



## Aquari

Got the australian ver today and I'm loving that heck out of it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I promised myself I wouldn't get into this game.  Really I did.  But I couldn't help myself when I gained access to the Australian version.  I started playing yesterday and I'm loving it.  The graphics are great, the new penguin dudes are cute, and I'm liking the general idea of the game so far.  Will I get bored of it someday?  Maybe.  But I think I'll be entertained by it for many hours.  I'm especially looking forward to unlocking my favorite villagers like Marshal.


----------

